# Do these work?



## Rerram (Aug 6, 2012)

I found these little packs, and thought they seemed like a good deal. I grabbed the ones with the most bulbs in each. I want live plants, however, I don't know if they work or are good or if it would be a terrible idea to put them in my tank. I also wanted an opinion on weather I should grow them in a separate tank and transfer them. Opinions? Previous experience?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They can be a hit and miss, but work sometimes. I have the first in my planted tank right now, and it's growing beautifully. It grow even when I had low lighting and no fertilizer.


----------



## Rerram (Aug 6, 2012)

So should I grow them in my quarantine tank first?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Rerram said:


> So should I grow them in my quarantine tank first?


Yes. I grew mine in fish bowl before I added them to my tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow I never saw those before! Were they cheaper than live plants?


----------



## Rerram (Aug 6, 2012)

I got them at Wal-Mart. They were like $3 or so.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Jayy said:


> They can be a hit and miss, but work sometimes. I have the first in my planted tank right now, and it's growing beautifully. It grow even when I had low lighting and no fertilizer.


what kind was it?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I've had a lot of luck with my bulbs, but they came in a mixed variety pack. Onions, lily, and aponogeton. Both of my lilies grew, and are thriving. My onions grew VERY quickly, but are kind'a dying back. Not sure why. Only 50% of my aponogetons grew, but the ones that did are doing great. I throw mine into my tank while its cycling, so there's lots of nitrogen available for the bulbs to absorb. The directions tend to say to bury them, but I've had more luck just tossing them in. Whatever you do, make sure there's nutrients for the bulbs.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

should fertilizers be used from the start?


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I didn't use fertilizers, but if you're just dropping them in an empty bowl with water, I'd add at least a little if you have some. If they're going in a tank right away, they should be ok. If its a planted tank, just dose it like you normally would whenever your schedule tells you to. If there's no nutrients, there's no reason to believe it'll grow (unless you naturally have ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate in your tap).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Are they beginner plants? Like java fern? Also, somehow my hornwort might be dying again and I use seachem flourish.. T-T


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I currently have 4 lily bulbs from Walmart. Started them all at the same time, only one has roots forming. Giving the other 3 a little bit longer to see if they are just being late bloomers...lol.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I couldn't really say if they're beginner plants. I bought them because I really wanted a lily XD If you've got a light that can support plants, they should be ok. One of my aponogeton and one of my lilies is growing in a tank with only a plant light, no fertilizer (algae issues currently) and they're fine.

@Hopeseeker: That might not be a root. Mine have always formed leaves first, then put out roots


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

A tip for all those growing the Lily Bulbs, they are very large plants, they will take over the surface of the water. I grew mine in a 5 gallon and it now serves as shade for the entire tank. I cut it back every week too. 

I would recommend this plant for at least a 20 gallon tank to see it in its true glory otherwise you will be cutting it back to give your other plants a chance at life.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I agree. Sometimes they're dwarf lilies, though (mine are) so they're a bit smaller. I do know someone who has one in a 55 gallon. Also, if you ever have to uproot the lily (for whatever reasons) the roots will take over the tank as well. I had to pull mine up recently to do a massive cleaning job on my 6.6 gallon, and it looked like a freaking monster. The bigger the tank you can put them in, the better.

The aponogeton's aren't too bad, though. I love their crinkled leaves, and the darker shade of green.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

registereduser said:


> what kind was it?


The lilies.


----------

